# Gurbani: 'Naam' And The Ways To Recieve 'This Jewel'



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

The True Name is the Ambrosial Nectar; no one can describe it.


The Gift of 'Naam' is in the Hands of the Great Giver. At the Guru's Door, in the Gurdwara, it is received.


No Other Way- One has to surrender his/her mind and body to the Guru's Will, and has to accept God and Guru- the same.




isrIrwgu mhlw 1 ]
hir hir jphu ipAwirAw gurmiq ly hir boil ]
mnu sc ksvtI lweIAY qulIAY pUrY qoil ]
kImiq iknY n pweIAY ird mwxk moil Amoil ]1]
BweI ry hir hIrw gur mwih ]
sqsMgiq sqguru pweIAY Aihinis sbid slwih ]1] rhwau ]
scu vKru Dnu rwis lY pweIAY gur prgwis ]
ijau Agin mrY jil pwieAY iqau iqRsnw dwsin dwis ]
jm jMdwru n lgeI ieau Baujlu qrY qrwis ]2]
gurmuiK kUVu n BwveI sic rqy sc Bwie ]
swkq scu n BwveI kUVY kUVI pWie ]
sic rqy guir myilAY scy sic smwie ]3]
mn mih mwxku lwlu nwmu rqnu pdwrQu hIru ]
scu vKru Dnu nwmu hY Git Git gihr gMBIru ]
nwnk gurmuiK pweIAY dieAw kry hir hIru ]4]21]



Siree Raag, First Mehl:
Meditate on the Lord, Har, Har, O my beloved; follow the Guru's Teachings, and speak of the Lord.
Apply the Touchstone of Truth to your mind, and see if it comes up to its full weight.
No one has found the worth of the ruby of the heart; its value cannot be estimated. ||1||
O Siblings of Destiny, the Diamond of the Lord is within the Guru.
The True Guru is found in the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation. Day and night, praise the Word of His Shabad. ||1||Pause||
The True Merchandise, Wealth and Capital are obtained through the Radiant Light of the Guru.
Just as fire is extinguished by pouring on water, desire becomes the slave of the Lord's slaves.
The Messenger of Death will not touch you; in this way, you shall cross over the terrifying world-ocean, carrying others across with you. ||2||
The Gurmukhs do not like falsehood. They are imbued with Truth; they love only Truth.
The shaaktas, the faithless cynics, do not like the Truth; false are the foundations of the false.
Imbued with Truth, you shall meet the Guru. The true ones are absorbed into the True Lord. ||3||
Within the mind are emeralds and rubies, the Jewel of the Naam, treasures and diamonds.
The Naam is the True Merchandise and Wealth; in each and every heart, His Presence is deep and profound.
O Nanak, the Gurmukh finds the Diamond of the Lord, by His Kindness and Compassion. ||4||21||


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

pdArQ:- lY—lY ky [ boil—au~cwr, ismr [ sc ksvtI—s`c dI ksv`tI auqy, sdw‑iQr hir-nwm ismrn dI ksv`tI auqy [ ksvtI—auh v`tI ijs auqy sony nUµ k`s lweI jWdI hY ijs auqy sonw prKx leI GswieAw jWdw hY [ lweIAY—lwieAw jWdw hY [ qulIAY—quldw hY [ pUrY qoil—pUry qol nwl [ qulIAY pUrY qoil—pUry qol nwl quldw hY, qol ivc pUrw auqrdw hY [ iknY—iksy ny BI [ ird mwxk—ihrdw-moqI [ moil—mu`l ivc [1[
gur mwih—gurU ivc, gurU dy kol [ sbid—Sbd ivc (juV ky) [ slwih—is&iq-swlwh kr [1[rhwau[
lY—iek`Tw kr [ gur prgwis—gurU dy (id`qy hoey) cwnx nwl [ jil—jl dI rwhIN [ pwieAY—pwey hoey dI rwhIN [ jil pwieAY—pwey hoey jl nwl, jy jl pw dyeIey [ dwsin dwis—dwsW dw dws (bixAW) [ jMdwru—AvYVw [ qrY qrwis—pUry qOr qy pwr lµG jWdw hY [2[
gurmuiK—jo mnu`K gurU dy snmuK hn [ BwveI—BwvY, cMgw l`gdw, psMd AwauNdw [ Bwie—Bwau ivc, pRym ivc [ sc Bwie—sdw-iQr pRBU dy pRym ivc [ pWie—pWieAW, ie`zq [ guir myilAY—jy gurU imlw dyvy [ smwie—smweI, lInqw [3[
hIru—hIrw [ Git Git—hryk Gt ivc [ gihr gMBIru—AQwh pRBU [4[
ArQ:- hy ipAwry! hir-nwm jpo, gurU dI miq auqy qur ky hrI dw ismrn kro [ jdoN mn ismrn dI ksv`tI auqy lwieAw jWdw hY (qdoN ismrn dI brkiq nwl) ieh qol ivc pUrw auqrdw hY [ qdoN ihrdw-mwxk mu`loN Amu`l ho jWdw hY, koeI ies dw mu`l nhIN pw skdw [1[
hy BweI! ieh kImqI hir-nwm gurU dy kol hY [ gurU swD sMgiq ivc imldw hY [ (so, hy BweI! swD sMgiq ivc jw ky) gurU dy Sbd ivc juV ky idn rwq prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh kr [1[
(hy BweI!) sdw kwiem rihx vwlw sOdw Dn srmwieAw iek`Tw kr [ ieh Dn gurU dy b^Sy Awqmk cwnx nwl l`Bdw hY [ ijvyN pwxI pwieAW A`g bu`J jWdI hY, iqvyN pRBU dy dwsW dw dws bixAW iqRSnw (-A`g) bu`J jWdI hY [ (jyhVw bMdw nwm-Dn iek`Tw krdw hY) aus nUµ frwauxw jmrwj poh nhIN skdw [ ies qrHW auh mnu`K sMswr-smuMdr qoN shI slwmq pwr lµG jWdw hY [2[
gurU dy rwhy qurn vwly bMidAW nUµ JUTw pdwrQ psMd nhIN AwauNdw (Bwv, auh dunIAwvI pdwrQW ivc ic`q nhIN joVdy) auh s`cy pRBU ivc rMgy rihMdy hn, auh sdw-iQr pRBU dy ipAwr ivc juVy rihMdy hn [ (pr) mwieAw-vyVHy bMdy nUµ pRBU dw nwm cMgw nhIN l`gdw [ kUV ivc Psy hoey dI ie`zq BI JUTI hI huMdI hY (ie`zq BI cwr idnW dI hI huMdI hY) [ (pr ieh Awpxy v`s dI Kyf nhIN) ijnHW nUµ gurU (pRBU-crnW ivc) imlw ley auh pRBU ivc rMgy rihMdy hn, auhnW dI lInqw sdw pRBU Xwd ivc hI rihMdI hY [3[
pRBU dw nwm (jo, mwno) mwxk hY lwl hY, rqn hY hIrw hY, hryk mnu`K dy AMdr v`sdw hY [ AQwh pRBU hryk srIr ivc mOjUd hY [ aus dw nwm hI sdw-iQr rihx vwlw sOdw hY Dn hY [ (pr) hy nwnk! ijs mnu`K auqy hIrw pRBU imhr krdw hY aus nUµ aus dw nwm gurU dI rwhIN imldw hY [4[21[


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 13, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Harbans Singh - Gurmukh Laha Lei Gaye


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 14, 2008)

YouTube - What is Naam?


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 14, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Manpreet Singh - Tera Eko Naam Majithrha


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 14, 2008)

Those who do not become Gurmukh do not understand the Naam

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI​ 

ANG 19
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 


ਜਿਨਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਬੂਝਿਆ ਮਰਿ ਜਨਮੈ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
jin guramukh naam n boojhiaa mar janamai aavai jaae ||1|| rehaao ||
Those who do not become Gurmukh do not understand the Naam; they die, and continue coming and going in reincarnation. ||1||Pause||​ 


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 14, 2008)

_ By the teachings of the Guru many become disciples of the Guru, but some rare one becomes the Guru like that Guru._

Vaar 13 Pauri 2 Making of the Guru by the Guru
                    ਗੁਰ ਸਿਖਹੁ ਗੁਰ ਸਿਖੁ ਹੈ ਪੀਰ ਪੀਰਹੁ ਕੋਈ । 
gur sikhahu gur sikhu hai peer peerahu koee|
By the teachings of the Guru many become disciples of the Guru, but some rare one becomes the Guru like that Guru.
 ਸਬਦਿ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਚੇਲਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਸੋਈ । 
sabadi surati chaylaa guroo paramaysaru soee|
Only the practitioner of the word and consciousness can attain the status of Guru-God.
 ਦਰਸਨਿ ਦਿਸਟਿ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਹੋਈ । 
darasani disati dhiaan dhari gur moorati hoee|
Such a disciple concentrating on the philosophy of the Guru (and making it a part of daily conduct) himself becomes a likeness of Guru.
 ਸਬਦ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਸਤਿਸੰਗਿ ਵਿਲੋਈ । 
sabad surati kari keeratanu satisangi viloee|
Making his consciousness attentive to Word through recitation of Naam, he merges in the holy congregation.
 ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਜਪਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਖੋਈ । 
vaahiguroo guramantr hai japi haumai khoee|
His Guru-manta is Vahiguru, whose recitation erases egotism.

ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਏ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਗੁਣ ਗੁਣੀ ਪਰੋਈ ॥੨॥ 
aapu gavaaay aapi hai gun gunee paroee ॥2॥
Losing egotism and merging into the qualities of the supreme Lord, he himself becomes full of qualities.

Vaaran Bhai Gurdas ji


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

Shabad- Gurmukh Laha Le....

Ang: 73


isrIrwgu mhlw 5 ]
pY pwie mnweI soie jIau ]
siqgur puriK imlwieAw iqsu jyvfu Avru n koie jIau ]1] rhwau ]
gosweI imhMfw ieTVw ]
AMm Aby Qwvhu imTVw ]
BYx BweI siB sjxw quDu jyhw nwhI koie jIau ]1]
qyrY hukmy swvxu AwieAw ]
mY sq kw hlu joAwieAw ]
nwau bIjx lgw Aws kir hir bohl bKs jmwie jIau ]2]
hau gur imil ieku pCwxdw ]
duXw kwglu iciq n jwxdw ]
hir iekqY kwrY lwieEnu ijau BwvY iq^vY inbwih jIau ]3]
qusI Boighu BuMchu BweIho ]
guir dIbwix kvwie pYnweIE ]
hau hoAw mwhru ipMf dw bMin Awdy pMij srIk jIau ]4]
hau AwieAw swm@Y iqhMfIAw ]
pMij ikrswx mujyry imhifAw ]
kMnu koeI kiF n hMGeI nwnk vuTw GuiG igrwau jIau ]5]
hau vwrI GuMmw jwvdw ]
iek swhw quDu iDAwiedw ]
aujVu Qyhu vswieE hau quD ivthu kurbwxu jIau ]6]
hir ieTY inq iDAwiedw ]
min icMdI so Plu pwiedw ]
sBy kwj svwirAnu lwhIAnu mn kI BuK jIau ]7]
mY CifAw sBo DMDVw ]
gosweI syvI scVw ]
nau iniD nwmu inDwnu hir mY plY bDw iCik jIau ]8]
mY suKI hUM suKu pwieAw ]
guir AMqir sbdu vswieAw ]
siqguir puriK ivKwilAw msqik Dir kY hQu jIau ]9]
mY bDI scu Drm swl hY ]
gurisKw lhdw Bwil kY ]
pYr Dovw pKw Pyrdw iqsu iniv iniv lgw pwie jIau ]10]
suix glw gur pih AwieAw ]
nwmu dwnu iesnwnu idVwieAw ]
sBu mukqu hoAw sYswrVw nwnk scI byVI cwiV jIau ]11]
sB isRsit syvy idnu rwiq jIau ]
dy kMnu suxhu Ardwis jIau ]
Toik vjwie sB ifTIAw quis Awpy lieAnu Cfwie jIau ]12]
huix hukmu hoAw imhrvwx dw ]
pY koie n iksY r\wxdw ]
sB suKwlI vuTIAw iehu hoAw hlymI rwju jIau ]13]
iJMim iJMim AMimRqu vrsdw ]
bolwieAw bolI Ksm dw ]
bhu mwxu kIAw quDu aupry qUM Awpy pwieih Qwie jIau ]14]
qyirAw Bgqw BuK sd qyrIAw ]
hir locw pUrn myrIAw ]
dyhu drsu suKdwiqAw mY gl ivic lYhu imlwie jIau ]15]
quDu jyvfu Avru n BwilAw ]
qUM dIp loA pieAwilAw ]
qUM Qwin Qnµqir riv rihAw nwnk Bgqw scu ADwru jIau ]16]
hau gosweI dw pihlvwnVw ]
mY gur imil auc dumwlVw ]
sB hoeI iCMJ iekTIAw dXu bYTw vyKY Awip jIau ]17]
vwq vjin tMmk ByrIAw ]
ml lQy lYdy PyrIAw ]
inhqy pMij juAwn mY gur QwpI idqI kMif jIau ]18]
sB iekTy hoie AwieAw ]
Gir jwsin vwt vtwieAw ]
gurmuiK lwhw lY gey mnmuK cly mUlu gvwie jIau ]19]
qUM vrnw ichnw bwhrw ]
hir idsih hwjru jwhrw ]
suix suix quJY iDAwiedy qyry Bgq rqy guxqwsu jIau ]20]
mY juig juig dXY syvVI ]
guir ktI imhfI jyvVI ]
hau bwhuiV iCMJ n ncaU nwnk Aausru lDw Bwil jIau ]21]2]29]


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl:
I fall at His Feet to please and appease Him.
The True Guru has united me with the Lord, the Primal Being. There is no other as great as He. ||1||Pause||
The Lord of the Universe is my Sweet Beloved.
He is sweeter than my mother or father.
Among all sisters and brothers and friends, there is no one like You. ||1||
By Your Command, the month of Saawan has come.
I have hooked up the plow of Truth,
and I plant the seed of the Name in hopes that the Lord, in His Generosity, will bestow a bountiful harvest. ||2||
Meeting with the Guru, I recognize only the One Lord.
In my consciousness, I do not know of any other account.
The Lord has assigned one task to me; as it pleases Him, I perform it. ||3||
Enjoy yourselves and eat, O Siblings of Destiny.
In the Guru's Court, He has blessed me with the Robe of Honor.
I have become the Master of my body-village; I have taken the five rivals as prisoners. ||4||
I have come to Your Sanctuary.
The five farm-hands have become my tenants;
none dare to raise their heads against me. O Nanak, my village is populous and prosperous. ||5||
I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to You.
I meditate on You continually.
The village was in ruins, but You have re-populated it. I am a sacrifice to You. ||6||
O Beloved Lord, I meditate on You continually;
I obtain the fruits of my mind's desires.
All my affairs are arranged, and the hunger of my mind is appeased. ||7||
I have forsaken all my entanglements;
I serve the True Lord of the Universe.
I have firmly attached the Name, the Home of the Nine Treasures to my robe. ||8||
I have obtained the comfort of comforts.
The Guru has implanted the Word of the Shabad deep within me.
The True Guru has shown me my Husband Lord; He has placed His Hand upon my forehead. ||9||
I have established the Temple of Truth.
I sought out the Guru's Sikhs, and brought them into it.
I wash their feet, and wave the fan over them. Bowing low, I fall at their feet. ||10||
I heard of the Guru, and so I went to Him.
He instilled within me the Naam, the goodness of charity and true cleansing.
All the world is liberated, O Nanak, by embarking upon the Boat of Truth. ||11||
The whole Universe serves You, day and night.
Please hear my prayer, O Dear Lord.
I have thoroughly tested and seen all-You alone, by Your Pleasure, can save us. ||12||
Now, the Merciful Lord has issued His Command.
Let no one chase after and attack anyone else.
Let all abide in peace, under this Benevolent Rule. ||13||
Softly and gently, drop by drop, the Ambrosial Nectar trickles down.
I speak as my Lord and Master causes me to speak.
I place all my faith in You; please accept me. ||14||
Your devotees are forever hungry for You.
O Lord, please fulfill my desires.
Grant me the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan, O Giver of Peace. Please, take me into Your Embrace. ||15||
I have not found any other as Great as You.
You pervade the continents, the worlds and the nether regions;
You are permeating all places and interspaces. Nanak: You are the True Support of Your devotees. ||16||
I am a wrestler; I belong to the Lord of the World.
I met with the Guru, and I have tied a tall, plumed turban.
All have gathered to watch the wrestling match, and the Merciful Lord Himself is seated to behold it. ||17||
The bugles play and the drums beat.
The wrestlers enter the arena and circle around.
I have thrown the five challengers to the ground, and the Guru has patted me on the back. ||18||
All have gathered together,
but we shall return home by different routes.
The Gurmukhs reap their profits and leave, while the self-willed manmukhs lose their investment and depart. ||19||
You are without color or mark.
The Lord is seen to be manifest and present.
Hearing of Your Glories again and again, Your devotees meditate on You; they are attuned to You, O Lord, Treasure of Excellence. ||20||
Through age after age, I am the servant of the Merciful Lord.
The Guru has cut away my bonds.
I shall not have to dance in the wrestling arena of life again. Nanak has searched, and found this opportunity. ||21||2||29||


----------

